# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Стандартные логины и пароли для роутеров

## Matias

Иногда бывают случаи, когда надо сбросить роутер к настройкам по умолчанию, стандартные логин и пароль забыты, а документации на устройство нет под рукой. Вот несколько сайтов, содержащих базу стандартных логинов и паролей для различных роутеров. 
http://www.routerpasswords.com/
http://www.phenoelit-us.org/dpl/
Если есть желание, можно пополнить базы этих сайтов, прислав реквизиты доступа к тем моделям роутеров, которые отсутствуют в списках.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

